# OLIVE GREEN MASON'S PATENT 1858



## cookie (Oct 20, 2007)

Here's a jar you don't see everyday....an olive green MASON'S PATENT NOV.30TH 1858, in super condition.....probably my favorite jar....


----------



## cookie (Oct 20, 2007)

the jar is a pint....


----------



## Tony14 (Oct 20, 2007)

ive always liked them colored fruit jars...Great lookin jar!


----------



## annie44 (Oct 20, 2007)

Beautiful jar, John!  Can you give a page reference in the Red Book - I just purchased a Red Book and am finding it a little hard to use, not knowing anything really about fruit jars.


----------



## cookie (Oct 20, 2007)

Cindy..the jar should be under 1939 on page 252...no listing for Olive Green or pint..only light olive green.Greg Spurgeon told me it was  a really unique jar...John


----------



## annie44 (Oct 20, 2007)

John, 
 Thanks - you're right, there is a HG and QT listed in light olive green, but no pint, and no olive green listings.  That makes yours even more special!

 Cindy


----------



## California Dream N (Oct 20, 2007)

Beautiful Jar!! Congrats on owning it.... Norene


----------



## georgeoj (Oct 21, 2007)

That is a very good looking jar! Nice color is hard to find in Mason's pints.
 George


----------



## idigjars (Oct 22, 2007)

Beautful jar, congratulations on finding it and owning it.  Paul


----------

